# 35% OFF OZARK MINIATURES!!!



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought you might want to know that Ridge Road Station has decided to closeout Ozark Miniatures, so it is all reduced 35%!!!

Happy shopping!
Matt


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...that sucks for Ozark for sure. Hope we still have a details place to buy from.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you still buy direct?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably...right up to when they go out of business.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The sale has been going on for a while, most of the GOOD stuff is already gone. Still...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope Ozark is not going to disappear on us. To many nice detail parts to select from. Later RJD


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/29/2009 9:45 PM
Probably...right up to when they go out of business.

This is how rumors start, or bank runs for that matter.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything that is able to be ordered on Ridge Roads website is believed to be in stock, and I was surprised to see how much was left.

I have bought Ozark's from California and Oregon Cost Railway before. Stretch is great to work with.

I, too, hope this isn't the beginning of the end. I asked about the reason behind the closeout, and was told she thought it was just a decision made by the owner.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know what is going on but I stocked up for all the new stuff I have planed to build. Hope Ozark stays around or someone buys them out and keeps up the parts supply.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 01/30/2009 11:18 AM
Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/29/2009 9:45 PM
Probably...right up to when they go out of business.

This is how rumors start, or bank runs for that matter. 


You know...you're right...and that is NOT what I intended. At all. The Ozark folks are great folks and make a great set of products. I buy their stuff all the time. MY concern are reports that major resellers are "selling out". Now, while I've bought their stuff from my LHS, the most I've bought is direct from them. 

These are great folks...and I want them to succeed. I'm very concerned for them when one of the largest resellers has a close out sale. That's NOT good for the hobby...and I certainly don't want to make it worse. I regret posting that now...given how some may interpret it.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

To all;

I placed a small order yesterday for some parts needed for a project and it is being filled and shipped. I think the rumors of going out of business is pure BS. We need Ozark, just as we need all the many small vendors that provide us the goodies from figures, kits, wheels, etc. Support them guys or they go away..

Rich Schiffman


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark is doing fine. Business has obviously slowed relative to the rest of the industry, but nothing that will lead to their demise. Dave continues to develop new products and improve old ones. I think many people will find with a slowing economy, the advantages of building a lot of their own railroad equipment. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John for the clarification. I've built many projects over the years using their products. We all need to buy from these vendors and help to support them.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear, John. I agree with the statement about the economy. Hopefully they will make it through, along with the rest of us.


----------



## ozmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Friends

Dave from Ozark Miniatures here. Ozark is alive and well. We have been so busy that I have not been on any of the forums fro quite some time. Here is the latest news about us.

1# We have purchased the last remaining presses for the production of dry transfer lettering in the country. This includes the formulas for the ink and adhesive's This is the company that produces for clover house and about 15 other companies. Now we are searching for data on the correct lettering and font sizes. We have all the fonts and logos. Decals will be in both dry transfer, wet transfer and vinyl.


2#We are releasing our first locomotive kit this week a freelanced class a climax. It has dual motor blocks for great pulling. a beautiful looking marine engine and all the other great detail parts as usual.

#3 We have just finished passenger car trucks. these trucks are easy to assemble. we also have 9 new passenger cars to set on the trucks. We will probably release these at or near the BIG TRAIN SHOW. 


Plus we have a lot of building kits that are almost done. The only hold up is producing LOTS of corrugated material ---ANY Machinist out there?

Well other than that we are just plain busy, If you ever have the inkling to gab please feel free to call us at 435-586-1036. if we don't answer were making stuff

David Rhoton
Ozark Miniatures Inc

Artist Aid Co.

Fine Folk


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news, Dave! Thanks for taking the time to post.

Matt


----------



## ozmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi guys 
Dave from Ozark Here 

Nope were not going out of business. In fact we have taken over several other companies now. We have purchased Precision products. There are the embossed styrene panels, Brick stone, wood etc. Just moved them from NY to Utah. 
As far as Ridge Road station I dont know what is going on over there. We are working to get more dealers all the time. They dont relize they can make more money selling details per square foot and dollar invested than anything else.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just thinking out loud here... I've been rather blessed in that I used to live 45 minutes from Ridge Road Station, and now work a few blocks from Caboose Hobbies, so I've always been able to wander the aisles of the local hobby shop and browse the detail parts, picking up exactly what I need as I need it. I've rarely had to actually order parts, but when I did, it was straight from the manufacturer. How many people mail-order from a retailer as opposed to the manufacturer? My guess is that Ridge Road Station didn't do a ton of mail-order with Ozark, and from what I've heard, the active modelers in the greater Rochester area aren't quite as active as they were when I was there. Perhaps that played into the decision to drop the line--free up aisle space for some of the other rather esoteric items that Ridge Road carries. If you've wandered the aisles of Ridge Road Station, you know the kinds of things I'm talking about. 

Later, 

K


----------

